# First week-end off!



## freakerz (22 Aug 2009)

Hey guys!

First week-end off, indoctrination is over. (now a week 5)

My BMQ is in french, much easier than an english platoon I'ld say.
Much less screaming and jacking. (except with R22Rs - My section cmder is one :threat

Staff changes a lot, we lost 3 instructors so far for various reasons.

Cafeteria food is great, but on fridays/week-ends, it's pretty much left overs. (but after indoc, you can go out!  )

We had our first performance evaluations, it's mainly based on grades and how the staff perceives you in classes/drill.

Drill is a love/hate relationship.

When you get 100% on an exam, it's a good chit, then you fail, you get a bad chit...
Couple of peeps got good chits for perseverance on PT and marches (overweights basically).

Life insurance is so cheap, it's insane. 4$/month for 100 000$ eh!

Bring copies of all your documents, I forgot to make one of my references and clerks weren't too happy.  

Finally, I lost 12 pounds in 5 weeks (4 really, week 0 is admin only). Mainly on the legs and the forearms. We don't do enough abs workouts. PSP kicks our ***, it's insane! lol

If you have any questions, just ask away! 5 weeks passes so fast I forgot a lot of details.


----------



## Weapon tech (22 Aug 2009)

so are you at the bistro using the computer ???


----------



## freakerz (22 Aug 2009)

Nope, at home on my laptop.

There are 4 Bell stations for Internet, didn't notice the price they charge, probably 0.25$/min (or /5mins).


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2009)

Well, enjoy your 'wknd' off, and use your time wisely.

OWDU


----------



## sarahsmom (22 Aug 2009)

Thanks for letting us know! I leave for BMQ on Saturday the 29th, and i'm doing it in French too (R0281F). Really looking forward to it.

Thanks again for the update and heads up!


----------



## freakerz (22 Aug 2009)

Oh, forgot to mention I got all variants of the col and a tonsillitis... fun times! Everyone falls ill during BMQ, get your hands on Cepacol and "hide" them... as long as they don't see them, they don't care...

And don't go to the MIR, I got 7 days restrictions for upper back problem, almost got recourse... don't go for shin splits, for the love of God! Go on week-ends for colds and other minor problems.

For ice bags, go to the green desk, they'll give you the key to the ice boxes in the green break room.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Oh, forgot to mention I got all variants of the col and a tonsillitis... fun times! Everyone falls ill during BMQ, get your hands on Cepacol and "hide" them... as long as they don't see them, they don't care...
> 
> And don't go to the MIR, I got 7 days restrictions for upper back problem, almost got recourse... don't go for shin splits, for the love of God! Go on week-ends for colds and other minor problems.



Unless you're a self diagnosing Doctor, that's the stupidist advice you can give. Why would you want to take the chance of catching something, making it worse by not getting it treated, and passing it on to your coursemates?

You do realise that having a med problem, and not reporting it, is grounds for disciplinary action don't you?

Please stay in your lanes and quit giving advice that could put someone's career in jeopardy.

Bottom line. If you're sick or injured, get to the MIR.


----------



## freakerz (22 Aug 2009)

I'm not saying don't go to MIR at all (even though I wrote it), but if you have to go for minor problems (colds, nails, etc.) go on week-ends.
If you have shin splits, try icing it first, don't go to MIR, otherwise you'll get 3 days restrictions.
Go to MIR if you have knee pain, back pains, throw up all night, etc... 

We've had so many people go to the MIR in my platoon, most of them are in trouble for too many courses missed.

At first I though MIR wouldn't be too bad, just in and out.. but if you get a "pissed" doctor, you'll get restrictions for everything... I was lucky to get a good doctor and remove my restrictions after 3 days and he upped my meds... others on my platoon weren't so lucky...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> At first I though MIR wouldn't be too bad, just in and out.. but if you get a "pissed" doctor, you'll get restrictions for everything...  I was lucky to get a good doctor and remove my restrictions after 3 days and he upped my meds... others on my platoon weren't so lucky...



So now you presume to know more than a Doctor, and speculate on their professional judgement? 

Keep your uneducated opinions to yourself.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## freakerz (22 Aug 2009)

Couldn't find a proper term for it, "pissed" is probably over the top... but I've had two types of doctors, one that would restrict everything, one that wouldn't... I don't presume to know more than a doctor, but lived facts.

Last tidbit though, talk to your staff, they can get cold meds, allergies, nasal decongestions and tynenol without you going to MIR.

*shutting up about MIR*


----------



## Jammer (23 Aug 2009)

Enough of the barrack room doctor crap!!
Shut your pie hole already!


----------



## MJP (23 Aug 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Last tidbit though, talk to your staff, they can get cold meds, allergies, nasal decongestions and tynenol without you going to MIR.
> 
> *shutting up about MIR*





			
				Jammer said:
			
		

> Enough of the barrack room doctor crap!!
> Shut your pie hole already!



He is finally right about this point when it comes to MIR at least.  It is much easier for the staff to grab it as a whole for the course than having them individually go to MIR and overwhelm the system.  I just finished teaching a short intro to the military(basically the first two weeks of BMOQ), to a bunch of CivyU ROTP troops and we had the troop indent for what they needed.  Our resident medic would look over the list aye or nay it and then go to the mega to pick it up.  Made our lives easier in the long run.


----------



## prairiediver (27 Aug 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Bring copies of all your documents, I forgot to make one of my references and clerks weren't too happy.



Im a little confused by this statement. What Documents am I supposed to be making a copy of and bringing with me to BMQ? My application, references and security check? That makes no sense.


----------



## sarahsmom (28 Aug 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's spelled out in the joining instructions, but you need your birth certificate, marriage certificate (if applicable), kids birth certificates (if applicable), copy of lease and phone bill (if married) and possibly some other photo ID?


----------



## Good2Go (28 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Im a little confused by this statement. What Documents am I supposed to be making a copy of and bringing with me to BMQ? My application, references and *security check*? That makes no sense.



Security check... your RC gave you the forms for the security check.  During Wk 0 or 1 (I don't recall) your plt will have a visit with the commis and secur pers.  You will certainly be expected to have those security forms filled out.  Now, depending upon your mocc (at least with offrs this is the case) you will need "Secret" or possibly "Top Secret" clearance forms completed.  It is VERY MUCH in your best interest to have these forms filled out properly PRIOR to going to CFLRS.  You can find out the security clearance reqd from your RC.  They will look at your trade and the secur clr reqd will be listed.

There is a BIG difference between the information for "Secret" vs "Top Secret".  You must ascertain the classification for your trade AND the degree of information that is required.  You do not want to be stressed out and trying to grab gen info with NO CELL PHONE, a few pay phones, and limited (if it even works) internet access in the recruit rest area (GBA=Green Break Area).  While on crse you do not have time to be messing around with limited communications abilities for your clearance.  This is why you get the forms in advance.  However, I have noticed that some recruits are not told that their trade is "Top Secret" thus necessitating a GREAT deal more info than the standard "Secret".

By-the-bye:  BTW keep a copy (hard or soft) of the info you submit for your clearances as they will have to be renewed in x years.  Not a "renewal" in paperworkese (with a few updates) but a complete fill out of the forms.  Just like you are doing now.  If anything that is my best advice ever.

Cheers!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Aug 2009)

Good2Go said:
			
		

> *Now, depending upon your mocc (at least with offrs this is the case) you will need "Secret" or possibly "Top Secret" clearance forms completed*.



Now what goddamn trade needs a top secret clearance to procede with basic trades training (QL3)?

Even Combat Enigneers don't need  Secret until they do their Section 2I/C (QL5) Course.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Now what goddamn trade needs a top secret clearance to procede with basic trades training (QL3)?



Several trades as a matter IIRc. I know that mine requires "secret" to begin trades training and one must be TS by the time they hit the OTU.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Now what goddamn trade needs a top secret clearance to procede with basic trades training (QL3)?
> 
> Even Combat Enigneers don't need  Secret until they do their Section 2I/C (QL5) Course.



Several ppl got top secret clearance during basic tng on my former platoon...IIRC, the trades were MARS, Sigs, and Int.


----------



## ruckmarch (29 Aug 2009)

Their trades might have been top secret ones, doesn't mean they were cleared for that at the time of basic. Trades like that, you need to have your level 2 clearance ( secret ) before you can go to basic, same applies when they do their trade trading after basic.

Once you are posted to your first job, all that would then be upgraded on a NTKB.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2009)

Good2Go,

There is no such thing as a mocc, its called a MOC.  MOCs have a number, and are also referred to now by their MOSID.  (i.e., my MOC is 081, my MOSID is 00019-02).

Re: the Lev III/TS clearance for QL3, 291'rs (Comm Research) requires a Lev III/TS.  Doesn't Int Op also require it?  Those were the first ones that came to my mind.  Comm Research folks have to have their TS before they can complete their 3s;  I had one working for me for just over 1 year while he waited for this TS clearance to process before he was loaded on his 3s.


Ruckmarch, is your post based on fact or opinion?

For the record, I've had my Lev II/Secret for some time now, and OTd to a trade that requires Lev III/TS.  I submitted my upgrade to TS Feb '08...it is still processing and probably will be for some time.


----------

